# Prices at Cozy Barn in WindGap Pa



## Jim H. (Aug 6, 2011)

Great American Pellets 225.00 ton
 Hammer Hot Ones 240.00 a ton....saw a couple other brands out front,  was told all were 240.00 except the GAP.

Not cheap enough for me to buy any at this point.....


----------



## will711 (Aug 6, 2011)

The GAP's are $.50 more than last year , but still a good price for a top tier pellet and the Hammer's are the same as last season. I spoke with the owner last year and his profit on pellets is slim he does it for his customers he makes his $$ on stoves and service. Not sure what the Big Boxes are going to charge this year or what brand ?? but Cozy Barn will be getting my business.


----------



## unklechuckles19 (Aug 7, 2011)

Profit is very slim on all fuel, be it coal or pellets.  If your in the stove business, you almost have to be involved in the fuel aspect of it also (coal/pellets, not so much wood).  Carl's is at $225 a ton for Great American and $260 a ton for Hammer's.


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 7, 2011)

Home Depot on MacArthur Rd. Allentown has Stove Chow and another brand I couldn't make out because it was on top shelf of racking.......$197 ton.....posted this in fuel price reports too......


----------

